# So I just bought a Shimano Curado 200 E7 Baitcast Reel



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

As soon as I get it in I will write a review, I know there are others out there but Ive always been a hardcore Abu fan myself so we will see how this reel stacks up.


----------



## wingnut (Jul 18, 2006)

BMTAngler said:


> As soon as I get it in I will write a review, I know there are others out there but Ive always been a hardcore Abu fan myself so we will see how this reel stacks up.


It will stack up just fine...







I have 2 and have had no problems with them


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

So I finally got it in! Woot!
First off this reel looks amazing out of the box, in the light it has a brown/gold/green color to it.
So after I spool my new toy up I head out Saturday to Sabine Pass with a buddy. Caught some few dinky trout and then caught two reds just under 20" all in all this reel has everything for me. I love the smoothness of it and the drag is smooth as butta! Handles braid really well if you ask me. I had to tweak the brakes a little yesterday to get stuff striaght but I love it now, hmmmm looks like this will make me not be a hardcore Abu fan as much as I was haha.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Love mine too. This reel is a winch! It'll beat down those mid to upper slot reds all day long!


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

own two of those..love them..just clean them after ur fishing trip..


----------



## FTAC03 (Sep 12, 2007)

Gotta say I have been enjoying the 200E7, wish I had a E5 to go with it.


----------



## Birdnest Billy (Aug 24, 2008)

My 200E7 is my new 'Cadillac' reel. I took it out in search of a few Bass last weekend, and it didn't matter how hard I tried, I couldn't get it to backlash...once. I was casting lures as hard as I could throw them, and the reel cast without flaw. I was beyond impressed.


----------



## bbluefish (Jun 26, 2008)

Tell me more. I can't decide which one to buy 1st' the E7 or E5? Seems like the E5s are more availible @ retailers.


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

I have heard rumors of rust on em not sure if this is true


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

LaAngler said:


> I have heard rumors of rust on em not sure if this is true


Surface rust can happen on any reel...proper maintenance will solve any problems.


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

bbluefish said:


> Tell me more. I can't decide which one to buy 1st' the E7 or E5? Seems like the E5s are more availible @ retailers.


Thats the exact opposite of what Ive found, the E7s were easier to find for me, my buddy has one though. It depends on what you want, a "Burner" or something for cranks and such.


----------

